# setting up cvspserver

## codejnki

I've emerged the cvs package but it doesn't seem to include the cvspserver.  Is there an alternate package to merge to run a cvs server?

Patrick

----------

## Ferdy

It's simple..... you now need the xnetd packpage. And add an entry like this (note that this is in inetd sintax) (I don't have the xinetd documentation here...)

```

cvspserver  stream  tcp  nowait  root /usr/bin/cvs cvs -f --allow-root=/var/cvs pserver 

```

HTH

----------

## zORN

do you realy need xnetd?? ... what about inetd ?? but with my current inetd settings the cvs pserver isn´t running ...

----------

## carmiac

bump

I have the same question, more or less.

I don't have a /etc/inetd.conf, just /etc/xinitd.d

So how would I go about this? 

Thanks!

----------

## fyerk

Your /etc/xinetd.conf should look like this:

```

defaults

{

    instances      = 60

    log_type       = SYSLOG authpriv info

    log_on_success = HOST PID

    log_on_failure = HOST

    cps            = 25 30

}

includedir /etc/xinetd.d

```

Inside /etc/xinetd.d create a file called cvspserver that looks like this:

```

service cvspserver

{

    disable             = no

    socket_type         = stream

    protocol            = tcp

    wait                = no

    user                = root

    server              = /usr/bin/cvs -f --allow-root=/var/cvs pserver

    log_on_success     += HOST DURATION

    log_on_failure     += HOST

}

```

Then, just start xinetd with:

```

# /etc/init.d/xinetd start

```

Also make sure you add xinetd to the default runlevel if you want it to start on boot.

```

# rc-update add xinetd default

```

----------

## carmiac

That seems to have worked, thanks!

----------

## green_buddy

Does anything have to be placed in my /etc/services file?  Something like...

```
cvspserver 2401/tcp
```

Thanks,

-green

----------

